# My collection (because you care) - lots o' pics



## lizsybarite (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh how I love my vanity. I recently decided to display my postcard collection above it, using cheapie plastic picture frames from the evil empire. Of course, I just sort of threw them up there randomly which looks kinda... well, bad. Eventually I'll move 'em around. (Doubles is missing - I forgot to put it back up in time.)






Haha, High Tea has laser-beam eyes!

FACE, ETC.:






(we're gonna do this top to bottom, left to right, OK kiddies?)

TOP: Studio Moisture Fix, Mixing Medium sample, Microfine Refinisher, Violet Femme nailpolish

MIDDLE: Select Tint SPF15 plus the sample jar I work out of, Moisturecover, Studio Stick concealer, Select Cover Up, Studio Finish concealer, Select Sheer Pressed Powder.

BOTTOM: Petticoat MSF, Sweet William b/c, Shimmersweet sheertone blush, Shimpagne MSF.

BRUSHES:






Ask if you need to know what's what, I can never remember brush numbers. I have 2 266s, 1 from a gift set, the other full size (which got accidentally cropped out of the photo).

Yeah... I want the 187.

EYES:






TOP: Fibre Lash: UV, Wild Indigo, Botanical

MIDDLE: Stilife paint, pencil sharpener, Hyacinth, Violet Underground, Teddy, Smolder, Engraved, Prunella, Powersurge, Foxy Lady, Blacktrack f/l, Shimmerline + Peacocky glitter liners.

Shadesticks, top to bottom:
Beige-ing
Crimsonaire
Sea Me
Mangomix
Gracious Me (Holiday '05)
Taupographic ("")

EYE SHADOW:






TOP PALETTE:
Beauty Marked, Nocturnelle, Shale, Cranberry, Pink Venus
Sketch, Trax, Amethyst, Sushi Flower, Sweeten Up
Crimsonette, Moth Brown, Leisuretime, Hepcat, (empty)

LEFT PALETTE (top to bottom):
Copper, Beaded, Mythology, Crystal Avalanche, Carbon
Bronze, Retrospeck, Amber Lights, Coquette, Silver Ring
(empty), Phloof!, Goldbit, Twinks, Electra

RIGHT PALETTE ("")
Tilt, Steamy, Overgrown, Juiced, (empty)
Freshwater, Moon's Reflection, Lucky Green, Love-Bud, (empty)
Deep Truth, Iris Print, Humid, Goldmine, Sunsplosion

And the lovely Olive/Trend palette from the Holiday '05 collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PIGMENT SAMPLES, ETC.






ROW 1: Maroon, Rose, Bright Fuchsia, Red, Fuchsia, Ruby Red
ROW 2: Pink Pearl, All Girl, Lovely Lily, Pink Opal, Kitschmas, Pink Bronze
Row 3: Violet, Grape, RR Blue, Cornflower, Clear Sky Blue, Blue Brown
Row 4: Teal, Deep Blue Green, Emerald Green, Golden Olive, Old Gold, Golden Lemon
Row 5: Copper Sparkle, Melon, Deckchair (which I inexplicably mislabeled "Deskchair"), Goldenaire, Provence, Coco Beach
Row 6: Tan, Vanilla, Frost, Silver Fog, White Gold, Dark Soul

ON THE RIGHT:
#9 lashes
Parrot sample
Woodwinked

LIPGLOSS:






TOP: Embellish glitz gloss, Dame in a Dress lip gelee, Holiday 05 lip gelee set (Glosspitality, Dewy Jube, Lu-Be-Lu, Jellybabe). TLC Sticks: Mon Cherry, Lady Gentle, Juicy Pink.
BOTTOM: Chromeglass: Uberpeach, Already Fab!, Auto de Femme. Lipglass: Jewelbright, Courting Rose, Beaute, Magnetique, VGV. Lustreglass: Star Nova, Little Vi.

LIP PENCIL/BASE:






Lip Pencils: Dervish, Half-Red, Spice, Brick, Magenta
Prep+Prime Lip

<b>LIPSTICK:</b> (egads the colors look so wrong in these pics - pls don't rely on these for swatches)






FRONT ROW:
Hug Me, Creme de la Femme, Pink Maribu, Strawberry Blonde, Rebel, Plink!, VGV
MIDDLE ROW:
O, Odyssey, Plumful, VGIV, Sophisto

And oh how I love my reds. They get a pic of their own:






Russian Red, Carnal, New York Apple, Fresh Moroccan, Berry Boost, Dubonnet, Sexie (!!!)

And also, just because I do have other cosmetic addictions, my OPI (plus or minus a few that have since been swapped):






No way in hell I'm gonna try n' name 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOW I STORE EVERYTHING:

In a very-overloaded ubiquitous plastic container from Target (oh God, do I really need another one??? It's pretty crowded in there and I fear for my MSFs):






(The "traincase" - ha! - on the left is by Caboodles. I use it to travel with a very pared-down collection. The small bag on top is for one or two day trips.)

The left drawer in my vanity, displaying my palettes (including the ORRA 88, which is buried), Tony & Tina glitters, lashes, assorted junk, 2 sets of B2M empties, and my contact lenses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This doesn't seem so impressive compared to many of y'all's collections, but look where I was back in September or so:






Yikes.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 24, 2006)

Kinda OT but my mom had a vanity like that when we lived in our old house that we used as a guest dresser.

I love your collection though...very clean and organised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What UD powder is on top of your purple storage drawers?


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice collection there girlie!


----------



## lizsybarite (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vendetta* 
_Kinda OT but my mom had a vanity like that when we lived in our old house that we used as a guest dresser._

 
Yeah I found that at this massive antique fair and just HAD to splurge. The lighting in my bedroom is better for doing makeup than my bathroom, and I didn't want to hog all the space in our tiny bathroom, so this was a good purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vendetta* 
_I love your collection though...very clean and organised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What UD powder is on top of your purple storage drawers?_

 
It's not so organized in the drawers, trust me! The UD powder is Champagne... I bought it when they were discounting a few of the flavors on the Web site. It's not my favorite but it gives a nice shimmer.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Fantastic collection! We sure do care!!! Oh I would so like a dresser, they are so luxe!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 24, 2006)

wow love the pigment samples i need some!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 24, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 24, 2006)

Great collection, girl! Me want Sexie l/s - you're so lucky to have that!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

your dresser looks so colourful and appealing!


----------



## Willa (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmmm
Be miiiine products, be miiiine


----------



## Dawn (Mar 30, 2006)

Great collection!  I totally enjoy seeing all the pic's and seeing what everyone else owns.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing collection!!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 13, 2007)

What is a TLC stick? I'm loving Mon Cherry and Lady Gentle - don't see them on the MAC website though.


Edit - just found 'em


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## triccc (May 13, 2007)

i want all of your postcards


----------



## c00ki312 (May 14, 2007)

very niiccee! how is the mac coloured mascaras? is it great colour payoff?


----------



## Ms. Z (May 14, 2007)

oooooooohhhhhhhh very nice!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

OOOoooooh I love being nosey, it's so interesting to see what other people have,lol.
You have an amazing collection.I feel like i'm in a candy store!!!


----------



## MACisME (May 14, 2007)

nice collction hun!


----------



## jenNpaci (Jun 28, 2007)

i have the exact same purple set of drawers to store all my make up in =) yayy!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 28, 2007)

WOWee! Great stash!


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 11, 2008)

loves it all


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 11, 2008)

awww awsome collection, nice stuff


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 11, 2008)

ohh, I wish my Petticoat had a huge red chunk in it like yours does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love to use that color as an e/s


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 11, 2008)

nice collection. thanks for sharing


----------



## christinakate (Dec 11, 2008)

Great collection !
Im really loving that MAC sticker haha.


----------

